
10 Lessons I Wish I Had Learned Before I Started Teaching Differential Equations - dsr12
https://web.williams.edu/Mathematics/lg5/Rota.pdf
======
al2o3cr

        Some thirty or so years ago, Bessel functions were included
        in the syllabus, but in our day they are out of the question.
    

lolwut? Maybe it's just a physics thing, but _most_ of the differential
equations we solved in college needed Bessel functions of some sort (usually
because of cylindrical/spherical symmetry).

------
drallison
Educational essay worth the read.

